# IT jobs in NZ



## binny318 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi all

I am looking to apply PR for NZ. Anybody from IT background can give me a picture of IT jobs available particularly in Automation Testing area. Any Suggestion will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Midhun (Feb 19, 2014)

It depends on which all tools you have experience with like Selenium, QTP etc.


----------



## binny318 (Jul 19, 2012)

How about QTP...


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Getting visa is difficult...jobs are there for automation as well.
Google seek otherwise


----------



## danadam38in (May 29, 2012)

Im a Network Engineer, CCNP Certified

howz part-time jobs market there, i will be moving to Wellington next month on study visa.

thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

binny318 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am looking to apply PR for NZ. Anybody from IT background can give me a picture of IT jobs available particularly in Automation Testing area. Any Suggestion will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


You mean Resident Visa or RV, not PR. PR is only available to people who have held RV for a minimum of 2 years and can satisfy one of five criteria.

Have a look at Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site and Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me and nz.indeed.com for jobs in New Zealand.
It is difficult to obtain a job offer in NZ whilst still overseas but isn't impossible. It all depends how desperate employers are for you skills and experience and whether or not they can find it here already.


----------

